# 111 males and still going



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

just did a head count n shock myself i still have 111 males bettas in jars i sold over 100 males on saturday the females count is over 100 girls too and still have more young fish to sort out


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Someone has been busy!!!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!!
I bet that's a lotttt of work! But definitely worth it! I can't wait till I get up to that many


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow! How much space do they take up??


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

the grow out tanks take up the most space u can rack up the boys on shelfs but the girls r keep in 30gal tanks all tho i have so many i dont want to sell them lol n i have a very small back yard if u want to call 24x18 a yard ^_^


----------

